# My Breitling keeps stopping!! HELP?!?!?



## themagnet (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello and help from Australia!

I purchased my 2 tone Windrider Chronomat back in 2001 in Lucerne, SWISS. I only wear my watch on weekends or special occassions.

Yesterday morning, I put on my watch and adjusted the time and date as I hadn't worn it for nearly a week. Later that morning when I checked the time, I notced that it had stopped. I gave it a little shake of the wrist and a wind up, but it didn't start. It only starts for a short period of time once you knock/tap on the glass. 

Does anyone know what the problem might be? What would the general costs of repair be? 

Anyone's assistance would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

give it 25 - 40 manual winds and wear the watch, it should continue to run.

Do you have the winder set correct (clockwise / counter clockwise) for your watch ?

If you did everything correct and it still stops it may be time to bring it to the service center 

-Rene


----------



## themagnet (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Rene.


----------



## markflorida (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you had it servied since 2001? Its now passed due if you have not.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

it may need servicing and re-lube. i get my watch serviced every 3 years with my long-time reputable AD though he keeps telling me 5 years is ok. maybe it's just me but automatics need some regular TLC especially when it's not worn regularly.

if you have it serviced, have it done at an AD or a watch specialist that you know it's done properly. once you establish a watch service center that you trust, you'll get some pretty good tips and advice from them on how to better take care of your watch. kinda like your family doctor :-!


----------

